# (delayed) NBD: ACG Finn R Type Singlecut 6 String



## Mitchell F Gillies (May 19, 2016)

Took delivery of this a few weeks back, been waiting 6 months for it. Alan is based in Moffat in Scotland, builds absolutely stellar instruments. The price for this thing was incredible considering what I got. Incredibly responsive and varied tonal options and beautiful build quality. Highly urge everyone to check his work out! 

I spent a good year looking for a bass that fulfilled my weird criteria without feeling I was copping out on some elements. Since no one makes a headless, 6 string singlecut in medium scale that you can just buy off the shelf, custom was the way. So glad I chose Alan.

Low B sounds fantastic and growly at the shorter scale; I'm not a very aggressive player anymore, I have worked hard to develop a lighter touch on the instrument rather than cleaving through E strings, so no issues with note flailing about. Not tuning down anymore in my bands so this thing is staying in standard tuning for the forseeable future.

Specs

&#8226; Top Wood:Black Walnut
&#8226; Body Wood:Alder
&#8226; Body Finish:MLF
&#8226; Neck Wood:Wenge/Ash
&#8226; Finger Board:AI Birdseye Maple.
&#8226; Scale:33&#8243;
&#8226; Weight:4.35Kg/9.66Lbs
&#8226; Neck Finish:Satin Lacquer
&#8226; Pickups:ACG PB bridge, ACG SB neck
&#8226; Hardware:ETS bridge/tuning unit, ACG Custom Headpiece, Dunlop Dual Design Straplocks, SIT Strings.
&#8226; Pre-amp:ACG/East Custom P-Retro plus 4 way Rotary switch.

Only complaint is that I now really want a fretless version 


0243SS Finn R Type 6 Headless. | AC Guitars

Apologies if the images bug out, tenuous hosting!


----------



## Mwoit (May 19, 2016)

Lush. How does the slapping and popping sound on that?


----------



## Mitchell F Gillies (May 19, 2016)

Mwoit said:


> Lush. How does the slapping and popping sound on that?



Dead silent. AND IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN.


----------



## Mwoit (May 26, 2016)

Surprised by the lack of love for this. Headless and 6 strings!


----------



## Veldar (May 28, 2016)

That looks so sexy I would slap and tap that thing all day. Nicest 6 string headless I've seen.


----------



## shredfreak (May 31, 2016)

holy 

The price is rediculous seeing the hardware & woods he uses. And it's pretty light aswell for being a 6 string. 

The fretless 6 string on his website is simply amazing.

If i had the cash i'd take 2 of those.


----------



## Mitchell F Gillies (Jun 5, 2016)

shredfreak said:


> holy
> 
> The price is rediculous seeing the hardware & woods he uses. And it's pretty light aswell for being a 6 string.
> 
> ...



I'm definitely considering my second! Will probably go for the same shape, but in the Custom series so I can have more wood options, and go fretless.

The weight is one of the best things about it, as well as the scale length. The whole instrument is more "under the body" than my Jazz bass, everything is that extra little bit closer together and easier to handle. Absolute dream to play!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 5, 2016)

Oh sh!t, someone else here has an ACG! Can't say I see to many of those around here. I've got a multiscale Skelf 6 that I love, though I can definitely commiserate with you on this:



Mitchell F Gillies said:


> Only complaint is that I now really want a fretless version





I've actually been thinking about hitting him up for a fretless headless recently, but I keep managing to talk myself out of it.

I'm curious, though, what did he ship it to you in? Does it being headless cause any issues with standard bags/cases, or does he have something custom to ship it in? I do some international traveling for work and get to and from band practices via (often crowded) public transportation, so the draw of a headless for me is potentially being able to fit it into something smaller than a standard bass gig bag.


Here's mine, btw:


----------



## Mitchell F Gillies (Jun 7, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Oh sh!t, someone else here has an ACG! Can't say I see to many of those around here. I've got a multiscale Skelf 6 that I love, though I can definitely commiserate with you on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's killer! One thing I'll say is that the photos on his site don't do his work justice, you don't quite get the sense of the grain on a lot of the woods; the maple fretboard on mine has a great shape to it, but it's bleached out or too dark in photos! Same with yours, I think I recall seeing that on the site but that photo is superb. Would you go with a fretless Skelf or a different model?

Ah, I live in Scotland so I just went to his workshop and picked it up! Came with the usual Hiscox case he supplies with his orders; so probably not ideal for travel but it would fit in a smaller gigbag if you did some measuring. The shorter scales even more so. I'm pretty content just swinging the thing about in the chunky hardcase!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 7, 2016)

I think I'd actually take the same route you did if I were to get a headless and get a Finn SC R type. It looks like it has the most compact of all his body design, except maybe the Border Revier. The Finn SCR looks better than the Border Revier, though, so it wins .

I'm reasonably sure it'd fit in a guitar bag or case if it were short scale, but full length might be pushing it. The nicer guitar bags from Mono and GruvGear have 39" and 40" compartments, and I know there are some basses out there that will fit that size, I just don't know about things like whether the body size will muck things up, or how short I'd have to go scale-wise. 

I also prefer 5 or 6 strings, but going short scale could potentially mean having to get custom strings made rather than just being able to order normal strings online, *especially* if I go fretless, as I prefer flats. Short scale ERB flats are like hen's teeth, and even when I've found them, the gauge for the low B always seems too small.

On that note, how's the low B treating you at 33"? Do you need some crazy gauges that you have to custom order, or are you satisfied with "normal" strings?


----------



## Mitchell F Gillies (Jun 8, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I think I'd actually take the same route you did if I were to get a headless and get a Finn SC R type. It looks like it has the most compact of all his body design, except maybe the Border Revier. The Finn SCR looks better than the Border Revier, though, so it wins .
> 
> I'm reasonably sure it'd fit in a guitar bag or case if it were short scale, but full length might be pushing it. The nicer guitar bags from Mono and GruvGear have 39" and 40" compartments, and I know there are some basses out there that will fit that size, I just don't know about things like whether the body size will muck things up, or how short I'd have to go scale-wise.
> 
> ...



Ah aye, I'm sure mine would fit in a 40" case. The body isn't that big, smaller than my jazz I think.

The low B is great, it has a bit more growl than my jazz does, but not lacking in clarity at all, and it's a pretty standard gauge I have on it right now. I'm not playing it that hard, and I pluck above the neck pickup so it's quite piano-like in that I'm not overplucking. I can't emphasise how comfortable the shorter scale is though! I'm 6' 6 but I had issues with posture and tendonitis and the shorter scale just pulls everything that little bit closer for me.

I'm looking at setting this thing up with nylon tapewounds at some point, and those will be La Bella most likely who have 6 string sets in 33", probably have shorter as well.

When I was deciding about the shorter scale I saw this and was pretty convinced it was a good idea. Low B sounds grand and it's 3 inches less than what I chose!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxahi91E_5s


----------

